# Bellator champ Douglas Lima on Ben Askren: Once he comes back, I’m here



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

> It wasn’t Douglas Lima’s fault that Ben Askren relinquished his Bellator welterweight belt in search of greener pastures. But ever since he seized the title, he told MMAjunkie, some fans seem to enjoy reminding him of the circumstances that led to his crowning.
> 
> “A lot of people say the belt is his, which I don’t completely disagree with,” Lima (26-5 MMA, 8-1 BMMA), who at Bellator 140 faces Andrey Koreshkov (17-1 MMA, 8-1 BMMA), said. “Whatever I can do to shut them up, I’ll do it.”
> 
> ...


MMA Junkie


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Well, in a way, Askren has finished all 5 of his fights after Lima as well. I don't see him taking the rematch, Askren is too good.


----------

